# Catalytic Wood Burning Stove?



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Would a Calalytic Wood burning stove allow me to burn evergreen trees without getting a build-up of creosote (sp)?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

No don't do it.


----------



## Buzzy (Dec 18, 2002)

I bought a wood stove (Lopi) is the manufacture. They say not to burn woods with sap or wet wood. Dry hard wood is what they recommend. I do burn pine trees when I camp. It burns fast, but bright.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

NO. Not even in a non-cat stove.

If you must burn evergreen (soft wood), then do it in the outdoors. However, some do use it in a wood cook stove...if it is very dry. Burns fast and hot, which is why they used it in an old cook stove.


----------



## goggleye57 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'd agree don't do it - I've had a catalytic converter stove for 3 years - Use only well seasoned hardwoods. Make sure the stove is up to temperature before you flip on the converter or it will get plugged up quick.
If you are looking at a wood stove look for one the latest generation wood stoves that swirl and burn the exhaust gases in the top of the stove.


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm not sure, but haven't most manufacturers switched from catalytic to engineered swirl design? I need to replace mine next year and have been looking (Lopi) and asking questions. In any case - pine is not a good choice like everyone said although I think you could use a very small amount combined with the dry hardwood.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I would burn no and I am unanimous in this, no pine. just remember to say no pine trees please!


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

webfarmer said:


> I'm not sure, but haven't most manufacturers switched from catalytic to engineered swirl design? I need to replace mine next year and have been looking (Lopi) and asking questions. In any case - pine is not a good choice like everyone said although I think you could use a very small amount combined with the dry hardwood.


You are correct that most have switched from catalytic. Seems the biggest reason is folks just did not know or would not take the time to use it right. As you stated by goggleye57, you need to get the fire going good before switching on the cat. That usually means 10-15 minutes and too many folks just don't want to spend that time. Just put the wood in and forget it. But the cat stoves still burn much cleaner than the non-cat stoves.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

eddiejohn4 said:


> just remember to say no pine trees please!


I thought I'd be safe here!!!


----------



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

I love my Lopi soooo much that I would make a commercial for them for free. Close clearences to walls saving floor space, thick top for holding heat and cooking and steady heat that don't cook you out or go out at night and freeze you to death in the morning. Truly a machine from the god's. I light mine on Saturday and it goes out the next Saturday seven days later when I go home. And that's the truth! I have checked my chimny pipe every year for the four years that I have had it but never had to clean it once, I do not use well seasoned wood all the time as I should. No pine though. Do not over buy, get one that is just large enough for your floor space.

Steve.
The old "Stick Bow" from this forum.


----------

